# Door lock/unlock switch not working on driver side door



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

The lock/unlock switch on the driver side door is no longer working. The system works including the remote fob, but not the button on the door.
Dealer wants $110 to diagnose. Anyone fix/repair this themselves?
Model year 2017; LT
Thanks.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Mine is getting fickle. It's almost certainly the switch under that button that isn't making good contact. Have you tried holding it down and a bit of wiggle? If that gets it to work, you will know it's the switch contacts for that button. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------

